# Trespassers we are stepping up our game!! Gonna Catch You!!



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well every year I catch people trespassing and we used to give them warnings the first time. Well now they are stealing our ladder stands. And now they cut the fence. And two separate groups of two have been taking pallets and propping them up against the fence to climb over! We have numerous pictures and I went around Friday showing the neighbors around there some of the pictures. I went right to a house and a lady answered and said after staring at the picture quite hard said “ That isn’t state property??? I said very nicely That state land isn’t fenced in with a six foot high fence! And Hmmm I never said where the property was! And I showed her where the small slice of state land is.We have placed all sorts of cameras everywhere now and we are also working with the local Police in stopping this nonsense! And we have brought security over to drive around the property. And I guess the funny part is Oops one of the guys that’s hunts there is a policeman and one of the guys that has permission to walk his dobermans there is the President of a local MC Club!! Ouch on walking up and telling a BS story to either one of them lol.And they along with myself and the owners want this to Stop. Here is a recent photo if you know these fellas tell them to stop!! Thank You for taking the time to read this! Support our Police and Fire! And Thank you to All the Veterans and all first responders!!!Good Luck this year stay safe and shoot straight!! Roger


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

What general Area? Might help as to knowing who is doing it. As for trespassers the law is not much if they do get caught "Recreation Trespass" is a slap on the wrist not much more. Maybe unless they get caught with your stands etc. Sad but that has been that way for years. Is there any CO's in the area that can watch for these Guys. As Local Police have other things going on.
Hope you can stop it. Never good...
Newaygo1


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Southeast Michigan- yes the DNR out of the pte Mouille office helped us catch one last year! One of the young DNR guys and I had to laugh he went up a tree to look around I was dumbfounded at how he went up so fast! Seemed like he was part squirrel!!. It steps it up when you destroy property to. Now you have another charge added. And if you get caught in there you either cut the fence or climbed over and it’s over posted with signs. Just bizarre as the land outside of the fence is the same as inside nothing more nothing less!. Newaygo1 wow that is a fine looking Buck on your Avatar I sure hope he’s on the wall...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s a marathon not a sprint. Good luck in your quest to rid your property of criminals.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Most people don’t use this, but there’s a law where you can sue them in civil court for $250 plus your actual attorney fees. I did that a few times (I had pics of license plates and trail cam pics of the fools), and it’s been four years since I’ve had trespasser problems. Word gets around, but you have to prove you mean business. DNR and the donut munchers are a joke and everyone knows it. If you mean business, take matters into your own hands and hire a lawyer.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

My thoughts also regarding vehicles and plates . They have to park or get dropped off, or walk from nearby. Just some things to check.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

kisherfisher said:


> My thoughts also regarding vehicles and plates . They have to park or get dropped off, or walk from nearby. Just some things to check.


Definitely good advice. Much easier to get a name and prove your case if you have plates. Ideally everyone should have cams on all the most obvious entrance points to your property.


----------



## Milburn (Sep 9, 2020)

I own some property in Newaygo up off Mundy Ave we’ve been broke into a few times in the past two years is it common whare your at


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Ignoring a survey stake, spray paint, trail marking tape or "no trespassing" signs along a boundary is one thing, but when they climb fences, or worse yet cut fences then you have a significant problem that most likely will not go away. Warnings will not work when a trespasser graduates to that level of defiance. He's "testing" you, pure and simple. Farm Legend, God rest his soul, said it best often times on this forum and in his PM's - Prosecute, Prosecute, Prosecute. Anything less and these jerks will believe that you lack the resolve to fix the problem.
Fix it now, because otherwise, as you become older or remain silent these same jerks will only escalate their illicit trespassing ethics. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Hope you get the trespassing under control. Just curious what criminal number two has in his hand.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

buggs said:


> Ignoring a survey stake, spray paint, trail marking tape or "no trespassing" signs along a boundary is one thing, but when they climb fences, or worse yet cut fences then you have a significant problem that most likely will not go away. Warnings will not work when a trespasser graduates to that level of defiance. He's "testing" you, pure and simple. Farm Legend, God rest his soul, said it best often times on this forum and in his PM's - Prosecute, Prosecute, Prosecute. Anything less and these jerks will believe that you lack the resolve to fix the problem.
> Fix it now, because otherwise, as you become older or remain silent these same jerks will only escalate their illicit trespassing ethics. Good luck and keep us posted.




or this...

PreviewPreview3:02Poacher gets Paint Bombed


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you found out why they are trespassing so much, other than taking your tree stands that is. Growing weed would make sense for them to continue what they are doing.
Good luck with this problem, I thought it was bad having dogs and cats trespassing all the time.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like a couple of gay guys looking for their lost Unicorn....guy#2 has a turkey feather...


micooner said:


> Hope you get the trespassing under control. Just curious what criminal number two has in his hand.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

buggs said:


> .........Farm Legend, God rest his soul, said it best often times on this forum and in his PM's..........


Why are you saying "God rest his soul"? Did something happen to him?


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

If I encountered a problem this serious I would find an attorney and ask him how to make effective progress and how I could fund his services...hopefully out of the wallets of the perpetrators.

If not the cheap method involves a 44 mag and a reputation for being a little crazy. I mean you're definitely better off keeping the law clearly on your side. But ive definitely heard from those who tried that a couple of slugs in a tree nearby the perpetrators under the auspice of target practicing can help them get the idea.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I can fix your problem for a fee. I have a certain set of skills for that.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Petronius said:


> Why are you saying "God rest his soul"? Did something happen to him?


Must have meant Pinefarm?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

TK81 said:


> Must have meant Pinefarm?


Had me worried thinking FarmLegend got married ...


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Weeds legal now so no reason to grow on someone else property,...my guess is they're just a bunch of pricks that at one time got use of the property and now that they don't have free run of it can't get it through their heads...that's where the law and fines that hit them in the pocket book or a good solid case of fear fixes their little red wagons for sure.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

wmmichael20 said:


> Weeds legal now so no reason to grow on someone else property


 medical marijuana was $267.30 per ounce in December and dropped to $251.50 in May.


----------

